# Subversionmodule für Apache nicht gefunden



## sebo85 (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe das Versionskontrollsystem Subversion und den Apache 2 auf einem Rechner installiert. Die Authentifizierung für die Repository's soll komplett über den Apache 2 laufen. Die Kommunikation zwischen Subversion und dem Apache läuft über das Programm WebDav. Das diese Kommunikation zwischen den beiden läuft müssen bestimmte Module installiert werden. Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass ich diese Module nicht finden kann.

Folgende Module werden benötigt:

mod_dav.so
mod_dav_svn.so
mod_authz_svn.so

Vielleicht hatte ja jemand schon mal das gleiche Problem wie ich und kann mir weiterhelfen.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


Gruß sebo85


----------



## SPT (6. Mai 2005)

Welche Distribution hast du denn?


----------



## imweasel (6. Mai 2005)

Hi,

also das Modul _mod_dav_ sollte ich gleichnamigen Packet sein. 

Wenn du ein RPM-Basierendes System hast, kannst du das Module _mod_dav.so_ bei rpmseek.com finden.
Das Modul mod_authz_svn.so kannst du ebenfalls bei rpmseek.com finden.


----------



## sebo85 (6. Mai 2005)

Da läuft meiner Ansicht nach Suse 8.1 drauf. Soweit ich weiss wird ja das Modul mod_dav.so normalerweise schon bei der Apache-Installation mit drauf gebügelt, unter Apache 2.0.48 ist das auch noch so, wir haben jetzt 2.0.54.


----------



## SPT (6. Mai 2005)

Guck mal auf dem Suse FTP Server nach dem Paket subversion-server.rpm ... da sind die Module für den Apache mit dabei.
Ich musste mir das Paket für Suse Linux 9.3 vom FTP Server laden, weil es auf den CDs nicht mit drauf war.


----------



## sebo85 (11. Mai 2005)

Inzwischen läuft, danke für Hilfe.

Gruß sebo85


----------

